# Starting issue (refuses to ignite)



## Flyingsheep (Apr 24, 2008)

I've had this problem with my 85 Jetta 1.8 8v that started small and got worse over time. Now it's at the point where it does it every time. When I crank it (doesn't matter if the engine's warmed up or stone cold) the engine refuses to fire up until I give it gas. Some days are bad enough that it won't fire until 5 seconds later of cranking and pumping the gas pedal. It cranks just fine. It still seems to get worse slowly over time. I recorded a video of this finally, but it's about a week old and the problem is already worse than that. Here it is to give you an idea:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qxD0cqc2FHA&fmt=18
I've checked a few things already but I need some advice for what else I should check. I don't know these cars very well, in fact I don't know cars very well in general... but I'm learning. I've got the bentley and I've also been getting some help from the guy who sold me this car.
So far I've:
-checked the cold start valve
-changed the fuel filter
-cleaned the rotor cap
-swapped the coolant temp sensor
no luck so far.








My jetta is CIS-Electronic injected and I'm posting in this forum because I'm quite sure it's an electronic issue. So if anyone can help I'd greatly appreciate it.
thanks.


_Modified by Flyingsheep at 11:59 PM 7-2-2008_


----------



## giorgos (Dec 17, 1999)

*Re: Starting issue (Flyingsheep)*

having the excact same issue..
so far replaced/checked
intank fuel pump replaced
no cracks on boots
fule filter replaced
working CSV
working temp sensor
working main fule pump
working fuel pump relay
timing is ok
new fuel injectors, seals 
10ma on pr
I have not checked fuel pressure yet...need to get gages...
the way it starts is by gounding the W side of the connector on the Theromitime switch which activates the CSV and allows the car to start hot or cold.
then it runs good.

if you find out let me know beacuse I am lost too


----------



## 89VWdieselGolf (Feb 22, 2004)

*Re: Starting issue (giorgos)*

i would've said cold start valve... your SURE its getting power and squirting right?
Do you notice driveability issues... sputtering? Check for vacuum leaks


----------



## Flyingsheep (Apr 24, 2008)

Yes I am sure the cold start valve squirts fine. I watched it and it does what the manual says it should. I forgot to mention that I have checked for vacuum leaks. No cracks in the boot.
There are driveability issues when it's cold... I didn't mention it because it would have made the post too long. I don't think it's linked to the starting problem though because it's not random. it's way more consistent, meaning I know when it's going to do it. If it's the first time the car's being run in maybe 12 hours, it has like no power and can barely get rolling in 1st gear. I usually just let it idle for like 2-3 minutes and it's okay, and once it's in operating temperature it drives flawlessly. I've been trying to figure out that also for much longer than this, but one interesting thing is that now that it's the summer and it's like 80F everyday, it drives a lot better when the engine is cold. I haven't let it warm up for a while now.
by the way giorgos looks like we have the same exact jetta







I also have a coupe.


_Modified by Flyingsheep at 3:54 PM 7-15-2008_


----------



## 89VWdieselGolf (Feb 22, 2004)

*Re: (Flyingsheep)*

o2 sensor?


----------



## Flyingsheep (Apr 24, 2008)

Is there another name for the o2 sensor? I don't know all the terminology.


----------



## 89VWdieselGolf (Feb 22, 2004)

*Re: (Flyingsheep)*

oxygen sensor... its on the exhaust down pipe
CRAP! ISV! probably clogged/broken


_Modified by 89VWdieselGolf at 7:16 PM 7-15-2008_


----------



## Flyingsheep (Apr 24, 2008)

What would happen if I unplugged it?


----------



## 89VWdieselGolf (Feb 22, 2004)

*Re: (Flyingsheep)*

oxygen sensor... its on the exhaust down pipe
CRAP, check the ISV, probably messed up/clogged


----------



## 89VWdieselGolf (Feb 22, 2004)

*Re: (Flyingsheep)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Flyingsheep* »_What would happen if I unplugged it?

nothing, may run better if its not working right


----------



## Flyingsheep (Apr 24, 2008)

ISV? I'm sorry if I sound retarded but I don't know all the abbreviations.


----------



## 89VWdieselGolf (Feb 22, 2004)

*Re: (Flyingsheep)*

sorry man, you already said that... duh... Idle Stabilizer Valve
two prong plug, top of the valve cover


----------



## Flyingsheep (Apr 24, 2008)

I can't find it :/ got a pic?


----------



## 89VWdieselGolf (Feb 22, 2004)

*Re: (Flyingsheep)*

I cant remember is CIS looks the same, but this is it on an 8V digi2 motor










_Modified by 89VWdieselGolf at 8:18 PM 7-15-2008_


----------



## Flyingsheep (Apr 24, 2008)

*Re: (89VWdieselGolf)*


----------



## 89VWdieselGolf (Feb 22, 2004)

*Re: Starting issue (Flyingsheep)*

crap sorry, couldnt remember my old 86 jetta... found a pic of the bay, doesnt look like there is an ISV in it back then.
Wonder if it has to do with the vacuum advance on the distributor
My old cis:


----------



## giorgos (Dec 17, 1999)

*Re: (Flyingsheep)*

yes I have an 85 Jetta cp with 310K miles...that thing is clean runs good until about 2 months now that it will not fire unelss I use the 5th injector to feed fuel in the engine. This is hot or cold. 
Everyone thinks it is the Thermotime switch or the CSV but that is not the case with my car. The CSV works. I know beacuse I can start the car when I ground the W side of the thermotime swtich.

I suppose I need to check fuel pressure for leaks or weak pump. Maybe the check valve is bad.


----------



## Flyingsheep (Apr 24, 2008)

You know what I bet it's the starter. It seems to just lack torque when I turn it over, and it doesn't sound very healthy. I heard A3 starters work good in A2s but you need to modify the connector.


----------

